# Excessive thirst



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tilley is 3. She has just recently been showing signs of excessive thirst. When I take the dogs out to play in the yard I always fill a fresh bucket of water for them and have noticed Tilley drinking like crazy. Up until now she has been one of those dogs that would prefer to go out to potty only a few times a day, she has a great bladder. But now she has started having accidents in the house during the night because of all of the drinking. 
She never asks to go out, she relies on the boys to do that for her so she never needed to ask. During the day she may stand at back door and wait for someone to notice her and since the boys don't have to go during the night no one wakes us to let us know she needs to go out.
This has just started within the past 2 weeks and I don't think heat has to do with it because she stays inside in the AC for the most part and even when it wasn't that hot or she didn't play outside she has done it then too.
My first thought was diabetes or thyroid and I plan to try to get her to the vet later this morning if they can see her. Just curious if anyone else has had similar problems that came on suddenly like that?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope she's OK--please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Keep us posted on Tilley. I hope everything is OK or easily treated.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I did think of the Thyroid but it could also be Diabetes.
Taking your dog to the Vet is a very good idea.
Good luck.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

We have an appointment at 10:40, will let you know what vet does and says.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope you find the cause


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When my Honey started drinking a ton of water back in Jan---it was a kidney problem--to much protien and also a little infection. When I had her checked at the end of her antibiotics--her PH ws out of balance. Anotehr round of antibiotics, and then all wa fine. She just had a complete blood workout up pre dental Monday and all that was fine, only thing off was her cholesterol was a tad high.

I have alwasy drank lots of water, love water. But I had started to drink more a fw years ago and 4 years ago was diagnosed with diabetes. My ex-daughter-in-la had a chocolate lab/goldne ret. mix who also started rinking lots of water, and she was diagnosed with diabetes.

so diabetes or some kidney/bladder infection would be my guess. Vet will tell you for sure.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My Bear always drank a ton of water, we used to joke that anytime she was happy she'd start lapping up the water (It was true!), but for her that was her normal, not anything that just came on suddenly.
You seem to feel this is something new and abnormal, so I'm glad you are getting to the vet!

I'd also tend to think diabetes, thyroid, or kidney if it does turn out to be something medical. 

I had a cat that was diabetic for 11 years (to the ripe old age of 17), so if it does turn out to be diabetes, it is not a death sentence! With diabetes, aside from the excessive drinking and urinating, I'd also expect to see a very very hungry dog that is losing weight.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Vet said she has a urinary tract infection. They took urine and also did bloodwork, the bloodwork was all fine but the urine showed the infection. The vet was a little concerned that her urine was extremely diluted which could indicate a kidney problem but agreed that it is possible that it is because she drank so much this morning before going in.
Hopefully the antibiotic will get her back to normal quickly.
Thank you for your concerns and ideas!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

That's great you got an answer so soon. I hope it's just a uti & the antibiotics knock it out. Good thoughts for Tilley.


----------

